# دروس في هندسة الطيران؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## الامير الغريب (8 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 



أولا انا شخص اصنع طائره الان وتعلمت على أيدي مهندسين طيران كبار واصبحت قادرا على الصنع وأريد ان انشر العلم لكي يستفيد الناس ولا يتعطل الهواة كما تعطلت انا 





الدرس الأول:



كيفية طيران الطائرة


تطير الطائرات بسبب إحداث أجنحتها لقوى الرفع
عندما يمر الهواء على الجناح ينقسم لجزئين تحت وفوق الجناح 

السطح اللي فوق الجناح اطول من اللي تحت فيختلف الضغط ولكن اذا وصلت السرعه لحد معين يصير انفصال للهواء وانهيار للطائره وكله موجود في البرنامج الذي راح اشرح في الدرس القادم..


وتنتج القوى بسبب انخفاض الضغط فوق الجناح وزيادته تحته

وذلك يتم من خلال النقط الاولى

ومن خلال التحكم بالضغط بال flaps
وتسمى حالة الانهيار بــ v stall

او سبيرشن
القوى الأساسية المؤثرة على الطائرة:

1- قوة الرفع (Lift Force) واحدة من القوى الأربع الرئيسية التي تؤثر على الطائرة، وقد ذكرنا فيما فوق كيفية تولد هذه القوة.

2-الوزن: (Weight) هو قوة تعاكس قوة الرفع لأنه يؤثر باتجاه يعاكس قوة الرفع، يجب أن يتم التغلب على وزن الطائرة من قبل قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الأجنحة، فإذا كانت طائرة تزن 4.5 طناً فإن قوة الرفع الناتجة عن الأجنحة يجب أن تكون أكبر من 4.5 طناً لكي تستطيع الطائرة الإقلاع عن الأرض. تصميم الجناح يجب أن يكون قوياً بشكل كافٍ لرفع الطائرة عن الأرض.

3- الدفع: (Thrust) هي القوة التي تدفع الطائرة للأمام، تنشأ من خلال جملة الدفع سواء كانت مراوح (مروحة واحدة في المقدمة أو أكثر على الأجنحة) أو نفاثة أو مزيج من الاثنين معاً.

4-قوة الجر: (Drag) تؤثر على كامل الطائرة قوة رابعة هي قوة الجر أو الإعاقة، و يتولد الجر لأن حركة أي جسم خلال مائع (كعبور الطائرة في الهواء) تسبب احتكاكاً و لأنها يجب أن تزيح المائع من طريقها. سطح الرفع العلوي للجناح – على سبيل المثال – يولد قوة رفع جيدة جداً، و لكن بسبب حجمه الكبير فإنه يولد أيضاً كمية لا يستهان بها من قوة الجر، و لهذا السبب الطائرات المقاتلة و الطائرات القاذفة تكون ذات أجنحة ضيقة، و على العكس؛ فإن طائرات رش المبيدات -و التي تطير بسرعة بطيئة نسبيا-ً قد تكون ذات أجنحة كبيرة وثخينة لأن قوة الرفع العالية أهم من كمية الجر المرافق لها. تصغر قوة الجر في الطائرات من خلال التصميم الأيروديناميكي الانسيابي للطائرة، و بأشكال انزلاقية تسهل حركة الطائرة خلال الهواء.

إن تحدي الطيران هو إقامة التوازن بين هذه القوى الأربع. فعندما تكون الدفع الدفع أكبر من قوة الجر تزداد سرعة الطائرة. وعندما تكون قوة الرفع أكبر من قوة الوزن ستعلو الطائرة. و باستخدام "سطوح التحكم" (Control Surfaces) و"أنظمة دفع" مختلفة، يمكن للطيار (الكابتن) أن يدير عملية التوازن بين هذه القوى الأربعة لتغيير الاتجاه و السرعة، فمثلاً: يمكن للطيار أن يقلل من قوة الدفع لكي يبطئ أو ينخفض، كما يمكنه أن يخفض "ذراع الهبوط" (عجلات الطائرة أو Landing Gear) في تيار الهواء و ينشر حواجب الهبوط على الأجنحة Spoilers لزيادة الجر والذي يحدث ذات التأثير لتقليل الدفع. يمكن للطيار زيادة الدفع ( و ذلك بواسطة ضم ذراع الهبوط و حواجب الهبوط ) إما لزيادة السرعة أو للصعود

هذا هو سبب اقلاع الطائرة عن الأرض


......................................................................................

الدرس الثاني:

تصميم الجناح


حين ما يأتي الشخص الذي يريد تصميم جناح فأنه يحتاج لقياس عده نقاط يبني عليها الجناح وهي

وزن الطائرة الذي يريده بالباوند

مساحة الجناح

كثافة الهواء وهي 1.225

سرعة الطائرة بالمتر في الثانية .تربيع


ويقوم بحسابها كالتالي :


L= v^*din*c*0.5*cL))

V وهي سرعه الطائره

Din اختصار لكثافه الهواء

ولمعرفتها نقوم بالتالي ادناهCl معامل الرفع وهي مجهوله 

C مساحة الجناح
......................................................................................

ويقوم بالتالي يحسب كل شئ عدا معامل الرفع يتركها ثم يقسم الرقم الناتج على وزن الطائرة

في حال جائت النتجيه اقل من واحد فالمعادله صحيحه اما اذا جائت واحد واكثر فيجب تعديل السرعه و الوزن والمساحه

ثم نأتي بالرقم ولنفرض انه 0.4

وهو معامل الرفع اي قوه رفع الجناح 

الأن يجب علينا استخدام الكمبيوتر

 :73:</SPAN>


----------



## المهندس الاكبر (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة 
انا و صديق لي نريد صنع طائرة تحكم عن بعد تكون 2 متر في الطول بمروحة في الامام 
لكننا لم نعرف من اين نبدا 
فهلا تدلنا على مراحل نتبعها و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## yasir abdelrahim (27 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك*​


----------

